# Hornaday 204 32 gr V-Max ok for coyotes



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

what do you people thing of this cartridge of coyotes will it poke a little hole or blow up a little


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

dose any one have a 204


----------



## nitwit (Dec 18, 2004)

Sledneck7,
Just last week I killed two coyotes with that exact cartridge. Both coyotes were hit in the chest from the side. I could barely find an entrance wound and there was no exit wound - and the only blood came out of the coyotes mouth as I lifted them into the pickup. When I took them to the fur buyer the guy asked me if I had trapped them. I don't know what would happen in the event of a shoulder hit.
Nitwit


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

ok thank you very much i got one a couple of weeks back and shot him in the sholder and ripped him up good but then again he was only 25 yds with a 40 gr. hollow point.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

depends on the range when you hit the shoulder bone... the 32 gr is moving quite fast... could blow the shoulder on impact... i have not shot anything inside 100 with it, so i can't give the answer... i can say the 40 gr will do ok, but the entry hole will be larger than normal. about the size of my thumb on the one i shot, so nothing too bad.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I've been real happy with that bullet and caliber


----------

